# Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??



## evilpanda (14. Januar 2012)

*Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Hallo zusammen, habe gerade 2 neue Lüfter eingebaut und mit erschrecken festgestellt wie lange ich meinen PC nicht mehr von innen gesäubert habe. Staub über Staub!!
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus???
Putzfimmel oder Drecksau


----------



## Rurdo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Mischling 
Mein CPU-Kühler wurde noch nie gereinigt, aber nur weil ich eh heute/morgen auf WaKü umsteige...
aber ansonsten ist mein PC relativ Sauber und staubfrei...


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Da ich eigentlich meinen verstaubten Mugen gegen eine WaKü getauscht habe, garnicht. 
Nur leider ist die Pumpe defekt, deshalb bin ich noch kurz auf LüKu.
Ich mache meine Kühler aus Faulheit nicht sauber! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Wenn nenn ich es goldene Mitte. Die Filter in der Front usw. 1 x im Monat und ansonsten ca 4 - 5 x im Jahr


----------



## turbosnake (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Dann wann ich Lust habe, also nie.
Außeres geht garnicht mehr.


----------



## evilpanda (14. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja schom mal ein tolles Feedback. 
Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige...dreckspatz


----------



## NCphalon (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Also wenn die temperaturen wirklich zu hoch sind (also sagen wir mal ab 67° unter Vollast) werd ich mal absaugen, ansonsten immer nur die Staubfilter von Ansauglüftern un Netzteil.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Mein 650D ist ja schnell geöffnet. Dazu habe ich Ordnung drin und fast alle Kabel versteckt gelegt. Da macht es keine großen Umstände, mal grob zu auszusaugen, daher mache ich das schon ale 3-4 Tage.

Dazu sauge ich jeden Tag das Haus (Allergiker, Katze). Trotzdem sieht der Mugen schon unter aller Kanone aus, das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Im Frühjahr leihe ich mir einen Kompressor.


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Ich bin von Haus aus ein fauler Mensch, daher eigentlich nie 
Außer ich sehe, wenn ich eh grad was umbaue, dass es ist wirklich zu viel ist.


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Hab ihn bisher nur 3/4 Jahr daher musste ich ihn noch nie reinigen. Wozu habe ich denn sonst überall Staubfilter? 
Bald kommt sowieso eine WaKü rein. --> nie


----------



## GoldenMic (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Ich bilde mir ein Staubfilter zu haben, da die seite meines PC Gehäuses aber ein großes Lochnetzmuster schmückt ist der PC für Staub offen wie ein Scheunentor. Der Top Blow Kühler und der Teppich aufm Fußboden daneben verstärrkt diesen Umstand leider noch.
Das nächste PC Gehäuse wird klüger gewählt, solang hab ich aber keine Lust alle 2 Tage nen Großeinsatz zu machen


----------



## NCphalon (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Bei mir sin alle unnötigen Löcher mit Dämmung zugepflastert, da kommt wirklich nur durch die Staubfilter Luft rein^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Ich bin eigentlich eine Drecksau und ein fauler Hund...
Seit der letzten Umbau-Aktion hab ich das Case nicht mehr zu gemacht, geh aber ab und zu noch mit dem Finger über die verstaubten Stellen, um sie "sauber" zu machen.


----------



## XT1024 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*



evilpanda schrieb:


> Putzfimmel oder Drecksau


 Eindeutig *Drecksau*!

Den Scythe Ninja von meinem ehemaligen C2D E6600 (von 12/2006) hatte  ich nach 5 Jahren das erste und letzte Mal gereinigt - nach dem Ausbau beim Wechsel zum aktuellen System
Das Teil sah aus wie Sau aber lief (leichte Temperaturprobleme im Sommer).
Naja ich puste alle paar Monate mal in das Gehäuse rein aber das wars dann auch.

Das Chieftec-Gehäuse hat sehr viele ungefilterte Löcher...


----------



## gecco (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Ich sauge schon alle 2-3 Monate durch,auch wenn man Staubfilter hat!
Entweder die sind dann verlegt mit Staub,aber auch wenn man Staubfilter hat ist der PC innen regelmässig verstaubt,zumindest bei mir!


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

hab ne staubfilter  vorne bei mir Antec three hundert  daher kommt nicht so viel staub bei mir  rein .


----------



## OctoCore (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Mindestens einmal im Jahr ist Große Inspektion. Spätestens, wenn die Tage wärmer werden.
Im Winter dürfen sich die Wollmäuse ruhig durch den Rechner jagen.


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Lustig ist auch die große Öffnung oben auf dem 650D, wo der 200mm Lüfter sitzt, der raus bläst. Die Öffnung ist ja riesig, da gehen auch 2x140mm Lüfter rein oder halt ein H100. Wenn der Rechner nicht läuft, kann sich da natürlich ungehindert Staub ins Case absetzen. Um dagegen was zu machen, habe ich eine 30x20cm Schieferplatte unterseitig an den Rändern mit Kompriband beklebt. Die passt genau auf die Öffnung, dichtet staubdicht ab und das Kompriband verhindert zudem Kratzer am Case. Und sieht noch stylisch aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Mir reichen die Ferkelkisten der Kunden, das muss ich selbst nicht haben


----------



## optikboom (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Mein Mugen3 ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt, deswegen musste er noch nicht "gewaschen und gewachst" werden.
Der Accelero Xtreme auch nicht. Den Staubfilter des Antec 1200 sei Dank!

Aber letztens noch die beiden CPU-Kühker von Vatern sauber gemacht, 
die hatten ihre letzte Schönheitskur auch schon 3 bis 4 Jahre hinter sich.


----------



## Festplatte (14. Januar 2012)

Ich mache meinen einmal im Monat komplett sauber!


----------



## evilpanda (14. Januar 2012)

Also putzen lohnt sich!!!  
Habe meine beiden neuen Lüfter verbaut. Front: Enermax Cluster und auf den Noctua Kühlblock einen Scythe Kama 92mm PWM. Natürlich vorher das Gehäuse ordentlich durchgesaugt. 
Und...siehe da: laut Speedfan knapp 10 Grad weniger dank 2 besserer Lüfter und Sauberkeit. Ich liebe Sonntage


----------



## Fallguy (14. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ne Drecksau... gasaugt/geputzt wird nur wenn ich im Gehäuse am basteln bin und zu viel Staub entdecke.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Lustig ist auch die große Öffnung oben auf dem 650D, wo der 200mm Lüfter sitzt, der raus bläst. Die Öffnung ist ja riesig, da gehen auch 2x140mm Lüfter rein oder halt ein H100. Wenn der Rechner nicht läuft, kann sich da natürlich ungehindert Staub ins Case absetzen. Um dagegen was zu machen, habe ich eine 30x20cm Schieferplatte unterseitig an den Rändern mit Kompriband beklebt. Die passt genau auf die Öffnung, dichtet staubdicht ab und das Kompriband verhindert zudem Kratzer am Case. Und sieht noch stylisch aus.


 

würde ich gerne mal sehen, wärst du so nett und machst bilder? 


Topic:

vor 2 wochen hab ich meinen pc das letzte mal grundgereinigt, als ich die WLP auf CPU und GPU erneuert habe. das teil ist aber auch erst ca 5 monate alt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

da ich nie temperaturprobleme hatte reinige ich den gesamten PC nur sporadisch von staub und co. Wenn ich ihn mal auf habe um irgendwas darin zu tauschen oder was zu basteln, befreie ich ihn im selben zug vom dreck. Das reicht mMn, solange es keine probleme gibt musste nicht dauernd putzen


----------



## Dragon70 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Naja, bei mir wird 1x im Monat der Rechner Komplett zerlegt und gereinigt, ist ne scheiß Arbeit, aber es muss gemacht werden.  


MFG Dragon


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*



> würde ich gerne mal sehen, wärst du so nett und machst bilder?



Mal auf die Schnelle - Bitteschön!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon wieder Dreck oben drauf. Wo ist mein Microfasertuch?


----------



## Psykko0 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Als ich noch auf Luft war (Noctua NH-D14) alle 2-3 Wochen.
Seitdem ich auf Wasser umgestiegen bin nur noch alle 3-4 Monate den Radi.


----------



## watercooled (14. Januar 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Mir reichen die Ferkelkisten der Kunden, das muss ich selbst nicht haben



Bist du Händler?

Ich Putze nur bei meinen Umbauaktionen, also alle 6 Monate mal.....


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Beim alten Gehäuse habe ich alles mit Staubfilter zugemacht gehabt.
Den Filter unterm NT habe ich alle ein bis 2 Monate gereinigt.
Von Innen dann gleich geguckt wie es aussieht. Irgendwoher bekommt
der PC immer Staub.
Jetzt ist mein Gehäuse ja ein offener Aufbau (wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig)
Siehe dazu mein TB.
Staub treibt die Temps nur unnötig nach oben und das ist zum benchen nicht 
hilfreich. Somit achte ich darauf, dass Lüfter usw vom Staub befreit sind.
Allerdings habe ich seid geraumer Zeit eine Wakü und soimt keine Ventis mehr im Sys...

Fazit für mich Regelmäßig säubern, dann hat man mehr davon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Mal auf die Schnelle - Bitteschön!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre mir zu umständlich, meines steht im PC Tisch. Wenn es nicht genutzt wird bleiben eh gerade mal 2 Fingerbreit PLatz, da kommt kaum was rein


----------



## NotAnExit (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Anfangs dachte ich auch, umständlich immer die Platte wegnehmen, wieder drauf legen, wieder weg legen...aber im Prinzip wir mein Rechner eh nur 1x por Tag an- und ausgeschaltet. Von daher lohnt sich der (minimale) Aufwand für mich schon.


----------



## [Bur4n] (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Schlussendlich jedes mal wenn ich das Zimmer sauge - so einmal im Monat - einfach mal über alle Öffnungen gehen. Das nützt aber trotzdem nicht so viel. Zweimal im Jahr bau ich alle Kühler und Lüfter aus und mache sie penibel sauber. CPU- und GPU-Kühler unterm Brausehahn und Lüfter draußen mit Druckluft und Pinsel...  klingt irgendwie fast schon nach Neurose.


----------



## mithra (17. Januar 2012)

Ich saug so alle 2 monate das grobe Zeug aus der Kiste und reinige CPU- und Grafikkartenkuehler ein mal pro Jahr (incl. abbau zwecks erneuerung der  WLP).
Luefter und dazugehoerige Staubfilter mache ich ein mal im Monat sauber.

Empfinde mich selbst eher als reinlich, fast schon pingelig. :/


----------



## Benne74 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Ich reinige meine Lüfter immer wenn ich Komponenten tausche (alle 6 Monate liegt spätestens etwas an). 

Meine CPU wird in der Regel nach spätestens 12 Monaten ausgetauscht. Dann wird natürlich gleich der Lüfter mit gereinigt/getauscht.

Das Gehäuse sauge ich bei Bastelaktionen automatisch mit aus.

Also kein "Putzfimmel" aber eine Patina haben meine Komponenten auch nicht.


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Wenn ich das Mainboard ausbauen muss (Umbauarbeiten) dann wird der CPU-Kühler gesäubert, ansonsten nicht


----------



## Blutengel (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Staubfilter wechsel ich nach bedarf, das kann schon mal alle 2 Wochen sein. Kostet aber kaum was da ich n Eigenbau Lüfterrahmen habe, der mit Damenstrümpfen belegt ist. Funzt richtig gut und so brauch ich im Case selbst fast nie was machen. Das letzte mal war beim Einbau meiner neuen Hardware, also vor etwa 4 Monaten. An den Kühlern sieht man noch garnix. Wenn ich dann nach ewigen Zeiten ne dünne Staubschicht vorfinde gehts mit dem Case in den Keller, Kompressor an und ein mal großzügig durchpusten


----------



## Rixx (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Blasebalg und gleichzeitig Staubsauger dran halten. Klappt 1A


----------



## NotAnExit (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Über die Damenstrümpfe habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht (wie sich das anhört ). Bringt das so viel? Mein 650D hat ja Staubfilter, allerdings doch recht grobmaschig. Ich weiß auch nicht, inwieweit die Strümpfe den Airflow beeinflussen. 

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht, wie ich die Strümpfe an diese Rahmen bekommen sollte.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Bei mir bestimmt alle 4-6 Wochen den "erreichbaren" Innenraum, was bei HR-02 Macho nicht allzuviel ist. Staubfilter werden alle 2 Wochen gereinigt. Ich achte eigentlich vor allem auf meine einblasenden Lüfter, solang die recht sauber sind ist mir der Rest egal.
Ausgenommen meine 580GTX, die wird regelmäßig begutachtet.


----------



## Blutengel (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Bringt das so viel? Mein 650D hat ja Staubfilter, allerdings doch recht grobmaschig.


 
Die Grobheit der käuflichen Filtermatten hat mir nicht gefallen. Nach einiger Zeit setzen die sich "innerlich" doch stark mit Feinstaub voll und sind nur schwer wieder frei zu bekommen. (meine Erfahrung) Ich habe mir daraufhin selbst einen Rahmen gebaut, den ich bespannen kann. Ist einfach ein Meshgitter aus einem Lautsprechergitter, den ich auf einen angepassten Bilderrahmen 5x6mm Vierkantstäbe aus Holz aufstecke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte nie damit gerechnet das die Filterleistung so gut ist


----------



## ro0ki (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Da ich regelmäßig irgendetwas am PC umbaue, wird bei mir eigentlich fast alle 2 -3 Monate alles einmal gesäubt


----------



## EnergyCross (17. Januar 2012)

[Bur4n] schrieb:
			
		

> Schlussendlich jedes mal wenn ich das Zimmer sauge - so einmal im Monat - einfach mal über alle Öffnungen gehen. Das nützt aber trotzdem nicht so viel. Zweimal im Jahr bau ich alle Kühler und Lüfter aus und mache sie penibel sauber. CPU- und GPU-Kühler unterm Brausehahn und Lüfter draußen mit Druckluft und Pinsel...  klingt irgendwie fast schon nach Neurose.



wenn du die kühler ebenfalls unter druckluft sauber machst haste keine probleme mit wasser  und geht genauso gut. Pinsel finde ich schon fast zu gründlich,  aber jedem das seine


----------



## Patentblau V (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

Immer dann, wenn ich am Rechner rumbastel, also im Schnitt 1-2x im Jahr.


----------



## Kuschluk (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: wie oft reinigt Ihr Euren CPU kühler??*

nötig wäre es alle 4 Wochen dann hängen die Gitter von außen voll und innen gibts auch jede menge flusen. => Ich blase das ding immer mim Kompressor aus wenn ich es in den Semesterferien mit nach Hause nehme. 10 Bar   2 min pusten 3 min Husten und fertig ^^problem ist nur : Kompressor ist extrem schwer / unhandlich und der PC mit 37 KG ists auch nicht besser   => so 2x im jahr


----------

